
Team's lack of hierarchy is stopping you from growing - jonnyburch
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6671319492305412096/
======
jonnyburch
Everyone wants a flat team structure... until they don't.

\- It's harder to hire the best people into roles that don't sound senior \-
It's harder to make your existing team feel like they're growing.

That means your bucket is not only harder to fill with new people, but is
leaking from all the folks looking for new titles elsewhere.

Time to add some hierarchy!

